# Server Hunter - Easily browse over 12,000 VPS, hybrid, and dedicated servers



## ServerHunter (Mar 1, 2019)

Trouble finding the perfect server to host your website or services? No worries, Server Hunter is here to make it easier for you.

With *Server Hunter*, you can now browse through thousands of offers from hundreds of providers. Depending on your needs, easily filter products _by type _(*VPS, Hybrid, and Dedicated Server*)_, hardware, location, virtualization, operating systems, mode of payment_ and more. 
You can even *sort by lowest price available*.

It is now possible to *find and compare server* offers in just a few clicks. 
Visit www.serverhunter.com and start browsing.


----------



## ServerHunter (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## ServerHunter (Mar 23, 2019)

If you've ever been eyeing a popular server (e.g. OVH or BuyVM) that's usually out of stock, 
*Server Hunter* can now send you instant notifications when they come in stock.

To set it up, just click "*Notify me*" next to any out of stock offer on https://www.serverhunter.com/


----------



## root (Apr 4, 2019)

I really like Server Hunter. I just bought a VPS recently using that platform. I don't think I am allowed to advertise, so I shall refrain for telling provider's name.


----------



## ServersBase (Apr 11, 2019)

Can anyone advertise too at Server Hunter?


----------



## ServerHunter (Apr 11, 2019)

ServersBase said:


> Can anyone advertise too at Server Hunter?



Hi, we do have advertising options at Server Hunter, which you may find on this page: https://www.serverhunter.com/advertising/


----------



## root (Apr 11, 2019)

That advertising is custom (not blacked by ad-blockers), or through advertising companies?


----------



## ServerHunter (Apr 11, 2019)

root said:


> That advertising is custom (not blacked by ad-blockers), or through advertising companies?



Right, advertising is custom.  We do not utilize any third-party ads. Advertisements showing on our website are hosted locally, served over SSL, text-based and malware-free.


----------



## root (Apr 11, 2019)

ServerHunter said:


> Right, advertising is custom.  We do not utilize any third-party ads. Advertisements showing on our website are hosted locally, served over SSL, text-based and malware-free.



Prices are not stated. Any info on that?


----------



## ServerHunter (Apr 11, 2019)

root said:


> Prices are not stated. Any info on that?



Pricing depends upon many factors including ad type, volume, contract length, etc. We recommend advertisers to contact us directly for quotation.


----------



## ServersBase (Apr 12, 2019)

ServerHunter said:


> Hi, we do have advertising options at Server Hunter, which you may find on this page: https://www.serverhunter.com/advertising/



Thank you, any discounts available?


----------



## ServerHunter (Apr 15, 2019)

ServersBase said:


> Thank you, any discounts available?



You're welcome! 
Send us a message through https://www.serverhunter.com/contact/, specify the volume and ad type you are interested in then we can quote a price depending on those factors.


----------



## ServerHunter (Apr 15, 2019)

We'd like to give you an update on some of the recent changes to our website. 

With Server Hunter, you can now:

Check Stock history: https://s.woet.me/XDPAehorM6.png / https://s.woet.me/QY2VE9Kykc.png
Check History logs: https://s.woet.me/Tz5oMrbM38.png
Filter by 'Provider Rating': https://s.woet.me/pPicYEeUrn.png
Browse through the 'List of Providers': https://www.serverhunter.com/companies/
View the website in 'Dark Mode':







Let us know what you think! Feedback is very much encouraged.


----------



## ServerHunter (Aug 2, 2019)

Would you like to be notified as soon as a new virtual or dedicated server matches your search on serverhunter.com?

Introducing Server Hunter's *'Search Result Notification'*

Just click* 'Notify Me'* button at the right top of the results once you have filtered and browsed the page, 
follow the on-screen instructions, and you are all set.

Aside from this, make sure to check out a couple of *useful features* we have also just added on *Server Hunter*:

'CPU Benchmark Score' for dedicated servers (https://www.serverhunter.com/?search=7EE-F7C-B7C)
'GPU Name' for servers with graphic card (https://www.serverhunter.com/?search=4F9-593-A1F), and
A few thousand offers from hundreds of providers (18,000+ servers and counting).









Server Hunter - Find a server


Easily browse over 41,000 virtual and dedicated servers offered by hundreds of hosting providers to find your perfect server at the lowest price.




www.serverhunter.com


----------



## SSDBlazeHosting (Aug 9, 2019)

Personally love ServerHunter and recommend all fellow hosts to try it out!


----------

